# best price on Corsa Touring CB



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Hi fellows. I'm shopping for a Corsa Touring model catback system for my '06 Goat. The cheapest I've found is 1,147.95 with free shipping from Maryland Speed. Can anybody else beat that price? Let me know!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

fiddler_red said:


> Hi fellows. I'm shopping for a Corsa Touring model catback system for my '06 Goat. The cheapest I've found is 1,147.95 with free shipping from Maryland Speed. Can anybody else beat that price? Let me know!


Doubtful that anyone is going to be able to beat their prices. Precision Motorsports has it listed for a little higher, but you may be able to get it a little cheaper. Send Bob an email and ask him what he can do for you. I bought a Corsa Sport from him last year when I had my 05 Goat. Of course, that was before the Corsa price increase.

http://www.pm-fl.com/catalog/produc...d=442&osCsid=18667b6672955df6943d9fa9c155ad09


----------

